# 7 questions about Muzzleloader Hunting



## Stucco_Pimp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm new to Muzzleloader Hunting, I have a CVA Optima 50 Cal and have been working through some of these questions given below, just wondering if you wouldn't mind sharing your experience with me, thanks!

1. You can hunt in camo, no orange required, right?

2. If using an inline, break open, muzzleloader, do you hunt with a primer in or do you add the primer just before you are ready to shoot?

3. What do you do with the load in your muzzleloader when your done hunting and its time to get back in your truck and go home? What if you just going to a new spot on your 4 wheeler? 

4. With open sights and 1x power scopes do you sight in at 25 yard and then shoot at 100 yards to see how the load performs, or will you adjust your sights base on your group at 100 yards? 

5. Do most of you use a range rod to clean and load your gun at the range, or do you just use the one that comes with the gun?

6. Do you use a store bought wire pick to clean out the hole that runs from the primer to the power charge? Or is there something else you get by with? 

7. Do you use your regular gun cleaning supplies for cleaning your muzzleloader, or do you have some that are specific for cleaning your muzzleloader?

Thanks again!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Stucco_Pimp said:


> 1. You can hunt in camo, no orange required, right?


Correct.



Stucco_Pimp said:


> 2. If using an inline, break open, muzzleloader, do you hunt with a primer in or do you add the primer just before you are ready to shoot?


You can have the primer on when you're in the field hunting, but not in a vehicle, or on a wheeler.



Stucco_Pimp said:


> 3. What do you do with the load in your muzzleloader when your done hunting and its time to get back in your truck and go home? What if you just going to a new spot on your 4 wheeler?


Your gun isn't considered loaded until you add the primer, so you're fine going from one place to another... when the hunt's all over, pick a branch of a tree on a safe hillside, and download it.



Stucco_Pimp said:


> 4. With open sights and 1x power scopes do you sight in at 25 yard and then shoot at 100 yards to see how the load performs, or will you adjust your sights base on your group at 100 yards?


Most of us sight in to be on at either 100 or 150 yards.



Stucco_Pimp said:


> 5. Do most of you use a range rod to clean and load your gun at the range, or do you just use the one that comes with the gun?


Personally, I use the ramrod in my gun. When sighting in, I'll swab my barrel with a "Windex patch" in between shots to get rid of the fouling



Stucco_Pimp said:


> 6. Do you use a store bought wire pick to clean out the hole that runs from the primer to the power charge? Or is there something else you get by with?


Any nipple pick should work fine to make sure that hole is clean.



Stucco_Pimp said:


> 7. Do you use your regular gun cleaning supplies for cleaning your muzzleloader, or do you have some that are specific for cleaning your muzzleloader?


Hot water, then dry patches to clean it. (make sure you oil the barrel afterwards to keep the rust away


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

+1 To the above answers, on 7 though I do use Blackpowder solvent to clean. Just personal preference.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

4-Most site rifle for 3 to 4 inches high at 100, zero at 150.
6- besides pick, put a drill bit same size as charging area in your cleaning kit. Use drill bit by hand and rotate bit and flush crude out. Don't use power drill.
7 -If using Blackhorn 209 powder, follow instructions of Blackhorn or use regular gun oil. Don't use water or water based lube when using Blackhorn.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I zero at 125 yards. I dont like any trajectory to be more than 3" over LOS high on any rifle. 

-DallanC


----------

